# Philips HDR112 dead w/Lifetime



## jbserra (Apr 20, 2002)

It's been posted before, but none have the answers.

I have an upgraded HDR112 with turbonet and lifetime. It get's stuck on the "Your Recorder is starting up. Please wait a moment..." It stays on this screen forever and that is it. I pulled both drives and replaced it with a new single drive with a restoration of a 1.4 image. I put the restored drive in and it still sits at the screen. I have tried moving the jumper on the drive to cable select, or master and nothing. What's funny is that darn screen comes up even if a HD is not present. The BIOS must put it out then tries to spin up the drives. Anyway, there is power to the drive, LED in front, and fan, so I don't think it's PS. I don't use the modem, so I don't think the modem died from a surge. I have tried a different HD cable.

Where does this leave me? Do I just lose my lifetime? Does Philips offer to repair these boxes so I can keep my lifetime? Any way to use a different motherboard if I have MB failure? The only "transfer" options I have seen cost as much as the lifetime originally cost me and only involve HD/S3 boxes. Is that correct?

Am I stuck Ebaying parts for $$?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Philips has a divison that will replace your unit and transfer the lifetime for about $80. If you use their service be sure to stick in an old HD and remove the turbonet card. How big is the new drive and did you run copykern on it after the restore?


----------



## jbserra (Apr 20, 2002)

I tried both a newer 80GB, and reinstalling the backup on the original 14GB. The original is very noisy now, but seems to still be churning away. I'm not sure if I can just restore my 14GB image to the larger drive. Maybe that's the part I missed? (It looks like I should've at least had a 14hr Tivo at this point, and then would've needed to expand it later, but no dice).

I restored a backup of the original 14GB drive using a GZ file on my NTFS hard drive and :

cat ./tivodisk.gz | gzip -d -c | dd of=/dev/hdc bs=1024k

This has worked for me once before. I never ran copykern to my knowledge. Would I have to do that when restoring the full image to the drive?

Thanks!

I forgot, my first stab was to dd_rescue from the 14GB to the 80GB and leave the 2nd drive as is. I'm pretty sure that should work theoretically. However, that didn't work, so I decided to restore back to a single to see if I could get it to boot.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

To an 80GB drive, no, you don't need copykern.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

jbserra said:


> It's been posted before, but none have the answers.
> 
> I have an upgraded HDR112 with turbonet and lifetime. It get's stuck on the "Your Recorder is starting up. Please wait a moment..." It stays on this screen forever and that is it. I pulled both drives and replaced it with a new single drive with a restoration of a 1.4 image. I put the restored drive in and it still sits at the screen. I have tried moving the jumper on the drive to cable select, or master and nothing. What's funny is that darn screen comes up even if a HD is not present. The BIOS must put it out then tries to spin up the drives. Anyway, there is power to the drive, LED in front, and fan, so I don't think it's PS. I don't use the modem, so I don't think the modem died from a surge. I have tried a different HD cable.
> 
> ...


Help!!!

I have the same problem caused by different circumstances. I have two Phillips S1's, one with grandfather elegible Lifetime. The Lifetimed S1 has a serial number starting with 000; the other starts 002.

The Lifetimed S1 had an irritatingly noisy HDD; the other's was nice and quiet. I swapped the drives today. To complicate matters the 000 had two 14GB drives; the 002 one 28GB drive.

Now the 002, which now has the dual drive, works fine; the 000 exhibits the identical problem that the OP reported.

The 002 has no particular value; the 000 is valuable for its Lifetime grandfather elegibility.

What's the best thing to do? Contact Philips? Put the drives back first and see what happens? If I contact Philips should I put the drives back in the original configuration first?

If someone has info to get the 000 operable w/o without o/o/warrantee service they're welcome to the 002 for free. In fact, if I get the 000 working, anyone who wants the 002 can have it for the cost of shipping. The 002 can record manually unsubbed.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

TiVo Troll said:


> I have the same problem caused by different circumstances....


I emailed Weaknees asking for info. They replied that as long as the single drive was programmed correctly what I attempted to do should have worked.

I then re-swapped the drives; the two originals back into the Lifetime Service 000 S1 and the single original back into the 002 S1.

Both TiVo's now operate normally; the 000 no longer hangs indefintely on the initial "waking up" screen.

Go figure!


----------

